# New way to work the back legs !! lol



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought this was hilarious. I couldnt stop laughing when I saw him do it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: what a goof


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: what a goof


You shoulda saw me. I whipped the phone out like :hammer: silly goofy boy


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

lmao ahh I remember them days of teaching the mutt how to work the mill lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> lmao ahh I remember them days of teaching the mutt how to work the mill lol


its funny. He isnt new to it but today he did this lol


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thats makes it even funnier lmao!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> thats makes it even funnier lmao!


You are not lying. I was laughing my ( Y ) off


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha one smart cookie


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> hahaha one smart cookie


:woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a big fan of the black shepherds like him. I think they are the most beautiful ones. My Aunt has a black one like that.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I am a big fan of the black shepherds like him. I think they are the most beautiful ones. My Aunt has a black one like that.


:woof: thank you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope uh huh that's cheating tell him to cut that out and work! hehehehehe Or no dinner for him LOL ... LOL German Shepherds are too smart for their own good.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Nope uh huh that's cheating tell him to cut that out and work! hehehehehe Or no dinner for him LOL ... LOL German Shepherds are too smart for their own good.


Yes they are lol. I take him out for jogs, hardcore fetch, chain dragging, and all the sorts.. The mill is to let him run till hes tired. I cant run as long as he can lol. But this guy is smart, energetic, and hella strong lol...stubborn and dominant ( just saying lol)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he beenwatching someone use it and was like OHHHHHH they dont use 4 legs they only use 2 lol , so funny he is a goofy boy.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> he beenwatching someone use it and was like OHHHHHH they dont use 4 legs they only use 2 lol , so funny he is a goofy boy.


Could be lol. They watch me run on it lol....That was the only way to get them to use it. I had to show them it was safe lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Freddie I am lmaooooo at that, Onyx is a trip, Smart boy though


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Freddie I am lmaooooo at that, Onyx is a trip, Smart boy though


Hahaha. Thanks - he is a special boy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes he is, but at least he is smart and knows how to work


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL he was resting the front legs for a bit.We had a black GS when i was a kid he was a really awesome dog.My uncle had 2 imported also back then the male was cool but the bitch was true to her name LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> yes he is, but at least he is smart and knows how to work


Oh yea lol 


CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> LOL he was resting the front legs for a bit.We had a black GS when i was a kid he was a really awesome dog.My uncle had 2 imported also back then the male was cool but the bitch was true to her name LOL


Yea he's a great dog. GSD's are something else lol. He does have his not so lovable moments. But he's my boy


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Oh yea lol
> 
> He does have his not so lovable moments. But he's my boy


I know exactly how you feel :rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Way to go, Onyx. Work smarter not harder!:rofl:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hahahahhaha


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

LMAO that's great, Bullet does the same thing, except he hops with both feet at the same time, I'll have to get it on video sometime, I was crying because I was laughing so hard the first time he did it!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's a handsome bicolor! That's funny xD We're hoping to get a treadmill soon, can't wait to see what the boys do.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gah!!! I can't get any of my dogs to go on the treadmill! Belle tries to eat the part that is going around, and Rudi just plain freezes up. They need practice. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha thats a riot. he was taking a half a break!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Gah!!! I can't get any of my dogs to go on the treadmill! Belle tries to eat the part that is going around, and Rudi just plain freezes up. They need practice. lol


haha , I had to run on mine before they felt safe. I also stood on it next to them like we were walking on it together. Took about a week.



ames said:


> hahaha thats a riot. he was taking a half a break!


hahaha:rofl:


----------

